# November 2011 babies



## 005002

Hi all, didn't found November due date here, and decided to add :cloud9:

:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## coco84

Hey:flower:

I'm due 10th 0f november :happydance:

:happydance: for November babies!


----------



## Tulip

OMG! Next winter's babies are coming already! Congratulations ladies :flower:


----------



## Xpecta

Congratulations! I hope to join you soon!! (4 Days til testing)


----------



## Wantabean

hahaha i couldnt believe it wen i seen the PAL winter thread was opened already lol was here not that long ago lol

all the best ladies!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## maratobe

hey girls!! cant believe i am over here after so long but i am due the 16th of november....booking into doctor today :happydance:


----------



## 005002

I had my ultrasound today )))))))))))))))))))


----------



## 005002

baby is so beautiful :baby::baby: :headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## repogirl813

congrats ladies!! I am due november 5th as well


----------



## fides

hi, ladies, i'm due Nov 2.

winter, though? i joined the Fall PAL thread b/c i think of November as Fall, lol.

005, i'm so glad you had a great scan!


----------



## srm0421

I joined FALL too. I am due 11-10, having a scan on the 22nd.


----------



## lesleyann

will nervously step in here as due Nov 15th ( due date is funny my birthday 13th, brothers 14th lol )


----------



## want2bemom

Hi Ladies, I was hoping to join here too. I finally got my BFP again after a MMC in June 10'. This will be my first and I'm very cautiously excited! I calculated my due date to be November 13th. Congrats to you all.


----------



## 005002

lesleyann said:


> will nervously step in here as due Nov 15th ( due date is funny my birthday 13th, brothers 14th lol )

I'm so hapy for you hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 005002

want2bemom said:


> Hi Ladies, I was hoping to join here too. I finally got my BFP again after a MMC in June 10'. This will be my first and I'm very cautiously excited! I calculated my due date to be November 13th. Congrats to you all.

Congradulations hun, I understand your fillings. I'm expecting for my first too. :baby::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## want2bemom

Thanks, I'm trying to stay positive. Conrats to you too :)


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies due 20th NOV got BFP this morning. So optimistic one thing about loss is that although is makes you anxious it definately does make you appreciate getting that BFP so much more. I can't believe it this time and am just so excited. Where as last time I was of course excited but I just appreciate it that little bit more now. I look forward to spending the next 9 months with u all


----------



## justwaiting

will or have any of you having an early us to check on baby? I plan on atleast 2 us in first tm to ensure everything is going as it should and reassurance.


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi all, Im due in November too! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## want2bemom

justwaiting said:


> will or have any of you having an early us to check on baby? I plan on atleast 2 us in first tm to ensure everything is going as it should and reassurance.

I plan to have 2 as well. I wanna stay on top of it and know everything that's going on. I'm much more informed then I was last time.


----------



## babyhopes2010

im due 15th NOV :wohoo: my bday x


----------



## lauralou25

me too baby hopes due 15th november!!! :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

lauralou25 said:


> me too baby hopes due 15th november!!! :)

:woohoo: yey! altho dont wanna be pushing on my birthday.ouchy!:wacko:


----------



## lesleyann

babyhopes2010 said:


> lauralou25 said:
> 
> 
> me too baby hopes due 15th november!!! :)
> 
> :woohoo: yey! altho dont wanna be pushing on my birthday.ouchy!:wacko:Click to expand...

theres a fe wof us on the 15th then :thumbup:

Babyhopes2010, we could be bump budies lol espesh since we are both from the depo thread and due the same day :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

Congradulations everyone. Im due 11-19-11!


----------



## saysib

Congrats all, I'm due 16th. My MC was in Jan so I'm very nervous and keep running to the bathroom with every cramp and twinge paranoid its over. Hope to be with you all for the next 9 months and beyond :D


----------



## xSamanthax

I got my BFP yesterday and checked again today with another test..... Online calcs say my EDD is 25th November ONE day after my birthday!! :)


----------



## fides

Samantha, congratulations - i remember you from TTCAL - so happy for you!


----------



## xSamanthax

fides said:


> Samantha, congratulations - i remember you from TTCAL - so happy for you!

Thank you :hugs: i remember you too, congrats on your BFP


----------



## KatieKoopa

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 2nd.


----------



## 005002

KatieKoopa said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 2nd.

My congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatieKoopa

Thank you! I just had a scan yesterday showing a strong HR of 156bpm. I am praying this bean sticks after a loss in December.

Nice to meet you ladies!


----------



## Anidae

Hey all I am due 11.11.11- not had scan yet but fingers and toes crossed!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: I'm due 11.11.11 by lmp. First scan 11.4.11.


----------



## pip7890

Hello, can I join in please? 

I'm due 24 November per ovulation or 27 November per LMP. This is my fourth pregnancy and hopefully second live birth.

I've not been offered an early scan yet and won't see my midwife until 15 April. I think I will wait and see what she says and maybe book a private one if she insists that I wait until 10-12 weeks.

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months or so for all of us.

Pip x


----------



## 005002

pip7890 said:


> Hello, can I join in please?
> 
> I'm due 24 November per ovulation or 27 November per LMP. This is my fourth pregnancy and hopefully second live birth.
> 
> I've not been offered an early scan yet and won't see my midwife until 15 April. I think I will wait and see what she says and maybe book a private one if she insists that I wait until 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months or so for all of us.
> 
> Pip x

Congratulations hun


----------



## o2luvjesus

Hi, can I join. I'm new to the board. Due November 25th... 4.5 weeks pregnant. I've had 7 miscarriages and have two children (Meghan 6, and Mark 4). So glad I found some ladies who can relate to some of the fears I have and can be supportive and understanding. Also, I've been through a lot with miscarriage and infertility so if anyone wants to message me for advice, ect please do so!
Tonya


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Tonya. 

So sorry about your losses. I think many of us have become experts in subjects we'd much rather know nothing about. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Pip x


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hello ladies, mine if I join? I got my BFP this morning, and due approx Nov 21st. My first pregnancy ended @ 4 months along when my precious baby boy was diagnosed with a very rare condition in which he couldnt survive and neither would I:cry: After six months of waiting (demanded by drs due to the condition) we have conceived again first try, I am feeling so blessed! Wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Huggles

Hi, can I join too pls? I got my bfp on Sunday.

I have the same due dates as Pip! 24 Nov according to LMP, but 27 nov (my birthday!) according to ov.

However, baby will most likely be born closer to the beginning of November as I have to get a cervical cerclage done this time around to prevent a recurrence of last year (i have an incompetent cervix) and so that will be removed at 37 weeks, meaning that baby will most likely be born shortly after.


----------



## Sarah12

I think I can join too! After crying about getting AF 2 weeks ago I now think it was implanation bleeding and im pg! I had m/c 7 weeks ago and was 12 weeks pregnant so emotions are very raw with me and Im very nervous! 

I think this out me due arounf 26th November! Although i still cant believe im pregnant!


----------



## bbygurl719

congratz..


----------



## pip7890

Hello Jamaris Mummy and Huggles. Welcome. 

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Sarah. 

Pip x


----------



## lesleyann

Well i had my first scan on the 14th around 4weeks5days and we just saw thickining of the linning, had another scan today at 6weeks1day and saw the sac and yolk. However these dates are a guess by me tbh. I have my next scan on the 1st of april so next friday where the doctor thinks we should be far enough to see a heart beat. My date should not be too far out as she thinks i will be just under or just on 6weeks at the moment by measurements of the sac/yolk sac.

Then on the 8th of april i have my midwife booking in appt


----------



## amitootold

I'm due on 28th November. Got mixed emotions after miscarriage in Sept 09 at 7 weeks. Just keep thinking, how far will I get this time...


----------



## saysib

amitootold said:


> I'm due on 28th November. Got mixed emotions after miscarriage in Sept 09 at 7 weeks. Just keep thinking, how far will I get this time...

:hugs: I know I cant say anything to make you feel any better, but wanted to let you know I've been feeling the exact same way. I think a lot of us in here are x


----------



## babyhopes2010

i have scan on 16th april sooo nervous not sure if im 8weeks or 6+4 days


----------



## Huggles

Babyhopes you count from the first day of your LMP.
But even at 6+4 you would very probably see a little heart beat.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know which makes me 8 weeks but i ovulated on 26 days after miscarriage so didnt have period x


----------



## Hopeful

Happy to join you ladies!! Due November 28th!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Can i join? From my dates i am due 30th November :) xx


----------



## ACMB060609

Hello Ladies and congrats!!!!!!!! I am due 10/30 based on U/S and 11/1 based on LMP! Talking to others has def calmed my fears! Well helped anyways


----------



## 005002

last update. I'm due on 6th of November


----------



## bbygurl719

my due date changed to 11-18


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Wow there are getting to be a few of us!:flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

im due nov not sure on dates but put me down for 6th :)


----------



## 005002

babyhopes2010 said:


> im due nov not sure on dates but put me down for 6th :)

Wellcome )))))))))


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone. How are you doing?

Pip x


----------



## lesleyann

forgot to update Saw little beans heart beat at my scan they have put my dates back however told me not to take them as fact till my 12week scan so have not changed my ticker lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

005002 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> im due nov not sure on dates but put me down for 6th :)
> 
> Wellcome )))))))))Click to expand...

ill let ur know my edd in 

1 day 
40 hours 
2452 minutes 
147125 seconds 
Not that my counting :blush::haha:


----------



## lesleyann

ehh sickness got me this morning! horrible horrible


----------



## Gale2509

6th Nov, so excited.

Sending lots of love to all xxx


----------



## 005002

Ladies after two weeks I'll have my next check in


----------



## babyhopes2010

its quiet on here :blush:


----------



## pip7890

Hello everyone. How are you?

I saw my midwife for the first time today. She was absolutely lovely, but clearly overworked! She agreed my due date of 24 November based on ovulation and will arrange for me to have a dating scan w/c 9 or 16 May when I will be around 12-13 weeks. 

I signed the form to decline downs testing as I suspect I'm high risk (being 40) and if the bloods/NT do confirm I'm high risk I'm not prepared to risk an amnio (because of the miscarriage risk) and I would never terminate on those grounds. 

As I'm 40, have a BMI of 30 and a history of depression she has decided I will be subject to shared care - with her and a consultant at the local hospital. It means I'll have a few more appointments than normal but I can live with that.

I'm back to see her on 13 May for my full booking appointment when she will take bloods etc. I got my medical exemption form so need to fill that in and send it off to get my exemption card.

I've still got terrible morning sickness 24/7 which I'm currently treating with acupressure wrist bands, nux vomica 6c homeopathic tablets, ginger and lemon infusions, lots of water, lots of sleep, and eating every couple of hours. I had this sickness until 20 weeks with my DS and midwife said not to be surprised if it went on as long this time too. Fortunately I've not actually vomited yet, but come very close when I brush my teeth or put too much food in my mouth!

I'm rather constipated, bilious and bloated too. I'm taking 15ml of lactulose every night, drinking peppermint tea and lots of water and passing wind like billy-o!!! Once upon a time I used to be a lady but now I'm like a docker!!!!

My mornings are spent feeling really sick to the point I can't concentrate on my work, my afternoons are spent trying to keep awake because I'm so fatigued and my evenings are spent passing wind because I'm so bloated. I can't stand the smell of my DS or my OH so am keeping my distance from them and :sex: is out of the question because even the thought of all the jigging about makes me feel like throwing up.

None of my pre-pregnancy clothes fit me due to the bloat so, despite only being 8 weeks pregnant, I'm now in maternity clothes!

On the plus side, I'm really excited to still be pregnant at 8w. I know it is early days but I've got a good feeling about this one. OH and I have already started talking about names, but we've held off telling anyone about the baby (including DS) for the moment. We'll know when the time is right to announce it.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## nlz2468

Hi ladies :hi:

can i join :) I found out i was expecting again in march after taking my first round of clomid :happydance: very shocked but so happy!

I had a MMC in january 2009 which was the worst heartache i have ever been through :cry:

I am due between 22nd november (by LMP) or 2nd december (by early scan i had last week) Midwife said to stick with my LMP as due date until i go for my dating scan at 12weeks to confirm date!

x


----------



## lesleyann

hey wow i forgot about here haha well i had my first MW on april 1st, i see her again on the 21st for my bloods to be taken, i have my 12week scan on the 5th may


----------

